# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Процесс System - 100% загрузка CPU

## Ken2u

На компьютере у знакомых вдруг перестали появляться ярлыки на рабочем столе. Оказалось, при старте Windows XP SP2 процессор загружался на 97-100% процессом System, в итоге, старт системы занимал до 20-30 минут (Athlon 3200+ 939, ОЗУ 2Gb).

Заподозрив, что виной всему вирус, хозяева пробовали сканировать систему и так, и эдак, с помощью Avasta (ЕМНИП на это ушло около 23 часов), DrWeb-а ничего не давало результатов. Стоящий в системе Symantec Antivirus отказывал при запуске полного сканирования системы, так как с момента ее старта процессор все никак не мог переварить стандартное быстрое сканирования Семантека. А два сканирования одновременно антивирус не в состоянии запустить  :Smiley:  

Потом уже оказалось, что 100% загрузка процессом system присутствует даже при отключенных винчестерах и запуске с XP Live CD.

И все же, чтобы убедиться, что дело не в рутките, прикладываю логи AVZ, сделанные еще при почти не тронутой системе. Установлен Outpost Firewall Free и софт от звуковой Creative (ctagent.dll). Но AvZ тогда ругался на kernel32.dll и user32.dll  :Sad:  

Потом уже решили зарегистрироваться здесь на форуме и действовать, точь-в-точь как написано в правилах, запустили систему в безопасном режиме и решили просканировать систему оттуда, так как чтобы выгрузить из памяти Symantec Antivirus и прочий мешающий софт нужно было нереально долго ждать. Ну и в правилах так написано. В безопасном режиме AVPTool отказался подцеплять базы, ругаясь на то, что они повреждены, а Cureit после получаса работы завесил систему так, что она автоматически перезагрузилась, запустилась проверка скандиском винчестера перед стартом, которая натурально зависла. Система перестала грузиться с основного винчестера.

В конце концов было принято решение загрузиться с LiveCD сделать бэкап данных на второй винчестер, а первый полностью отформатировать и поставить XP на него. Проблему это не решило  :Sad:  впрочем, это уже было понятно по тому, как долго ставилась винда. Думается, что проблема скорее аппаратная, но на всякий случай (kernel32 и user32) выложу имеющиеся логи, до данного компьютера доберусь за пару дней. Буду сканировать по правилам уже свежепоставленную винду.

*P.S:* еще раз напомню, лог AvZ сделан при подключенном интернете, при обычной загрузке винды, с отключенным восстановлением системы. Лог Highjackthis, наверное, не имеет смысла, так как сделан под LiveCD, когда 100% загрузка CPU также присутствовала.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## V_Bond

> Лог Highjackthis, наверное, не имеет смысла, так как сделан под LiveCD, когда 100% загрузка CPU также присутствовала.


ищите проблемы  в железе ....

----------


## Ken2u

Process Explorer показал, что проблема в USBPORT.SYS+0x5e96

После отключения в биосе поддержки USB2.0 все заработало.

----------


## Nikkollo

Теперь флешки будут очень медленно работать...
Можно подробней, что за производитель и модель материнской платы и подключено ли что-нибудь к USB-разъемам?

----------


## Ken2u

В разное время к системнику подключались сотик, планшет, фотокамера, различные флешки. Но от подключенных к USB устройств это не зависит. 100% загрузка CPU начинается при включении USB 2.0 в Биосе и заканчивается при отключении этого 2.0 или при отключении USB портов вообще.

Материнская плата Elitegroup ECS RS482-M (1.0A). Точно должен стоять последний BIOS (в свое время сам ставил), но уточнить я это не успел  :Smiley: 

Немного воды: мать раньше стояла в моем системнике, и я не припомню, чтобы USB 2.0 не пользовался, и вообще сталкивался с подобной проблемой. Но, точно помню, что на данном компьютере в последнее время выскакивало сообщение о том, что USB устройство может работать быстрее. То есть до этой "поломки" USB 2.0 уже не работал, но по какой причине (аппаратной/софтовой), сейчас уже не установить.

Ну и последний такой фактик, когда я отдал материнку знакомым в этот системник, столкнулись с проблемой - звук на выходе с встроенной в материнскую плату звуковой "карты" был очень тихим. Явно какая-то аппаратная проблема. Я о ней даже не подозревал, так как сам давно уже пользовался дискретной карточкой от Creative. Пришлось и в этот комп купить такую же.

Возможно не рабочий звук и не рабочий USB 2.0 как-то связаны между собой.
Хотя визуально и в остальном с материнской платой все в порядке.

----------


## Virtual

а что насчет БП? юсб очень капризно относится к качеству питания!.

----------


## Ken2u

C БП все впорядке. Не работают распаянные на материнской плате штеккеры для дополнительных USB портов. Один штеккер - когда к нему подключаешь панельку корпуса или панельку расширения на заднюю стенку - не работает полностью. Один порт молчит, второй вроде бы подключается, но устройство верно не определяется. 
А у второго штеккера один USB порт не работает, один - работает.

Отследить причину, почему они погорели, уже невозможно. Может в этой панельке корпуса причина, может еще в чем. Распаянные USB порты на задней стенке материнскои платы работают полноценно.

----------


## Virtual

чет мне это напоминает..... есть подозрение что частично поврежден чипсет на мп.
хотя всетаки стоит сунутся тестером вразьем, при подключенном устройстве дабы померятьколичество 5вольт  :Wink:

----------


## 400

Мой компьютер тоже очень медленно работал. Проверял и лечил. Какие-то вирусы находились и удалялись, но тормоза не пропадали. Работать было невозможно. Сегодня поменял шлейф основного диска и все исправилось. Скорость нормальная. Решил попробовать поменять шлейф после того, как починил свой домашний пишуший DVD Pioneer c хард диском, который перестал опозновать хард диск, заменой шлейфа. Надеюсь, кому-нибудь поможет этот простой метод. Выходит шлейф через год-два выходит из стоя.

----------


## psi-x

у меня та же фигня..( как в биосе выключить USB 2.0 ??

----------

